# Beautiful Gold Face Electric Blue Rams



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I have these for a month now. Very healthy looking. The longest ever that I have been able to keep German blue Ram alive. The ones I got bred after one week I got them, but they all died of parasites infection shortly.

I keep these in a semi bare tank. Keeping the water very clean. Only one pebble thick substrate.

These are so beautiful. I hope they breed soon. I heard it is hard to breed Electric Blue Rams.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

These guys are not shy. You see a glass dish in the tank at the corner of the picture. The moment they see my tongs that I use to place the food in the dish, they come rushing to get the food.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

they are very stunning. good luck with the breeding.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

onefishtwofish said:


> they are very stunning. good luck with the breeding.


I am not sure about breeding. For some reason, they are not that keen about breeding. I feed them fry food, some frozen Brine shrimps, changed some water. They are just not interested in breeding like the regular German Blue Rams. But they look amazing. Maybe they should be called KOI German Electric Blue Ram.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

no sign of pairing off?


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

onefishtwofish said:


> no sign of pairing off?


The longest I have seen them picking on a piece of rock is 10 seconds. They also challenge each other in some skirmishes. Sometimes they dance together.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

the colour on those rams are great! 
i also have two but their colour isn't even close to that.

any idea how old they are when you bought them?


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

Jcmalouie said:


> the colour on those rams are great!
> i also have two but their colour isn't even close to that.
> 
> any idea how old they are when you bought them?


Not sure. But they are not old.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder if you put the dancing pair in their own tank?


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

onefishtwofish said:


> i wonder if you put the dancing pair in their own tank?


Yes, they are in their own tank with only 1 Sterbai Cory. I will add one more Cory later.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

having just the one male and female with no other fish at all would be better chances of successful breeding. there is lesss tress f having to ward off others that gives them peace of mind. when i bred my angel i even went so far as to block thier view of other fishusing tissue wrapping paper.


----------

